# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #6

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live on the *13th of May.* 

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-5-a-130548/

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
littlezoe * - Wolfwood
melanieb
Sydney
nito89
Coelhao
n00bf0rlyf3
Shelli
Marlowe
FelicityPotter *
LonelyCloud
Taffy
djpatch999
StaySharp *
weakamon
Wolfwood *
she *
NightSpy2
DreamingGhost
TheModernNinja - Nightspy2
mutualdreamer
*

----------


## littlezoe

I'm in!  :tongue2:  *hands in the air*

----------


## melanieb

Okay, I'm in also!

----------


## Sydney

Same here!  :Cheeky:

----------


## nito89

*My recall has had a huge boost recently, im in. Hopefully will actually get lucid this time.*

----------


## Coelhao

Count me in!

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Me too  :tongue2:

----------


## Shelli

I'd like to join. My goals are:

1.) Successful RC
2.) WBTB
3.) Become lucid

----------


## Marlowe

Count me in!  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

WOOHOO bring it  ::D:  can I do upper league this time? :3 I've been getting lucid way more often (even had two last night!)

----------


## Sozu

Yey! I'm in again

----------


## Taffy

Sign me up, too.

----------


## djpatch999

Count me in as well!  ::D:  Can we say who we want to be with or will it be random?  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

I'm up for it as well, currently my recall seems somewhat odd but I still have some days and will be back home then as well. Not to mention I'm planning on keeping up the fast progress I have made over the last months

3 Step Task List (same as before):

1. Advanced Summoning (Preferably a full blown WSS)
2. Elemental Manipulation (Preferably a massive detonation)
3. Advanced Flying (Preferably leaving the earths atmosphere)

Personal Targets for this competition:
Meet or create a dream guide
Use a shock pulsar in a dream
Get at least 5 lucids
Make some experiments with lucidity devices within dreams
Recognize one of my new dream signs and do an RC


Also if I may ask, I'd like to be in a *Blue*, *Black* or *Gray* team this time  :tongue2:

----------


## BobbyLance

Sign me up in the lower league.... i haven't had a lucid for about a month.

----------


## Matte87

Keep em coming people!  :smiley:  Tell your friends to join in aswell.

----------


## Wolfwood

I am in.

----------


## she

I'd like to, but I 'll go hiking 20of may-5 of july. May i take part only in half of comp? 13-20 of may?

----------


## djpatch999

I think it'd be quite interesting to see if She can still win with only a weeks worth of dreams  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

I'm in! Lower League!  :smiley: 
Hope I get lucid heaps!  ::D: 

Can I be in a team with a bright color?  :tongue2:  
Like, Blue, Red, Green, or Cyan or something?
Thanks!!!  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

Seems like i can't edit my post up there anymore.

If it's possible i would like to be in the same team with Wolfwood, upper league  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I'm in again if it is possible, still in lower league though please. Last time really helped my recall.


DG ::jester::

----------


## TheModernNinja

I'm in. Lower league, if possible same team as Night Spy2.
I'm ready to whip some ass.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I'm in it to WIN IT!

----------


## NightSpy2

> I'm in it to WIN IT!



What? That doesn't make sense... You can't win, 'cause that's going to be me....?  :tongue2:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

We post our scores in our workbooks right?

----------


## StaySharp

> We post our scores in our workbooks right?



Nah, once the competition starts Matte will post a dedicated competition thread, the posts, points and everything else goes and happens there.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that's right. It'll go up in an hour or so. Also letting you guys know, I can't do chat today. Sorry!

----------


## MightyDuck

Hey so can i join? Or is it already to late?
Anyway its alright if i can't, i guess i will join in on the next one  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

> Hey so can i join? Or is it already to late?
> Anyway its alright if i can't, i guess i will join in on the next one



Normally you still can join, just ask in the main competition thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-6-a-131743/

----------


## MightyDuck

Thank You staysharp!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Fixed  :smiley:

----------

